# New Here



## awylie (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi, This is my first post. I studied art at A-Level but since going to Uni i have not been painting as much as i would like. Recently I've been getting back into it. Any constructive criticism would be appreciated! I've attached one of my recent acrylic paintings. Thanks


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. 

I think this picture is great. You did the highlights and the shadows very well and the bark is terrific.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I like it. It makes me want to see more.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

It is a beautiful painting!


----------



## awylie (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you for your comments! I did struggle to get the trees firmly planted on the ground, they often look like they're floating!


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh that's nice, I like the strong contrast between the light and dark.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Welcome awylie!! I want to buy your painting.. @[email protected] me feel calm and close to nature...I love it...I must have it..can I have it for free? :3 lol


----------



## awylie (Sep 8, 2015)

haha I was considering attempting to sell it on etsy as a little experiment but i would probably want to get in scanned first so i could make a print!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice work I was looking for the painting.. I thought I was looking out a window and couldn't take my eyes off the trees.. Seriously! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Linzibx (Aug 26, 2015)

Your painting looks good to me x


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Very Nice! Welcome to the group!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Welcome! 
Lately, I haven't been able to post as much as I like, but I pop in every now and then. The painting is gorgeous!


----------

